# Tops and ... bobbers...wait...what?



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Headed down to Galveston yesterday to fish with a couple friends of mine. Mike and Matt. We hit the water just as it was light enough to run. It was a tough bite overall but we did ok. Caught some really nice size galveston bay fish.

Pattern. Mud and oyster shell with slicks and active bait; mostly waste to belly deep (but hey, I'm shorter than most). The key to catching them seems to have been working the top a little slower and working it with the current and not down current. It was a fickle early bite for sure. A lot of the info that's contained in the TroutSupport DVD's kept us on the fish.

Bone One knocker did the best early but as the sun came up I also caught some under a mauler... a freakin bobber...are you kidding me. NO. Little John rigged about 18" under a click style mauler cork. Fish are keying on surface activity but as the bite slowed I was able to connect with a few more on the plastic but it had to be suspended under the mauler and closer to the surface. Also worked it pretty slow as well.

Had a great day fishing with Mike and Matt... good guys for sure.

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Mike in Background ... and a few more fish


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*and a couple more*

Here's another couple more fish


----------

